# MKIV GTI... How do i remove the glove box door?????



## lighthelamp23 (May 21, 2008)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: MKIV GTI... How do i remove the glove box door????? (lighthelamp23)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1188044
pics are not working for me...but a good discriptive you can follow


----------

